# PROBLEM samba  Error = No buffer



## eazysnatch (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, 

We have some problems with our samba pictures disappear and I see this in my logs


```
get_ea_dos_attributes: Cannot get attribute from EA on file ./X1: Error = No buffer space available
  get_ea_dos_attributes: Cannot get attribute from EA on file ./dd.jpeg: Error = No buffer space available
```

Some ideas


----------



## eazysnatch (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry my system is 


```
7.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed Jun 24 00:14:35 UTC 2009     [email]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

[root@fm /]# smbd -V 
Version 3.0.36
```


----------

